# Circus Party and Side Show Posters/Paintings



## ghostluva (Jun 14, 2009)

Oriental Trading has alot of Circus themed ideas.


----------



## mommyto3 (Aug 24, 2009)

Love the signs you made. Good job!


----------



## YellowHare (Sep 14, 2009)

For one of my previous birthday's, I hosted a party of my own making called *Captain Spaulding's White Trash Carn-Evil Bash*. I dressed up as Captain Spaulding from House of 1000 Corpses/The Devil's Rejects while I had all of the guests show up in their best white trash duds.

For games, I made them as simple and trashy as I could.

*The Dastardly Dart Throw* - First, I got a big piece of cardboard and used it for a background. Then I bought a bunch of balloons and inserted crappy little kids prizes into them (bugs, candy, even a $1 or $5 bill). I then ended up tacking each balloon to the cardboard background through their balloon knot and used it as a dart throw game (the darts you can get at a Dick's or Wal-Mart). I attached a pic.

*Ring Toss* - I also did a game of ring toss but with my own spin on it: I used discarded beer bottles (many that I just waited to accumulate early on in the party) and shower curtain rings (again, Wal-Mart, etc.) for throwing. I actually put a few bottles in the arrangement that were full and I colored their caps and if you hooked one you got a prize.

*Fooseball* - I also ran a little fooseball tournament, just because I happened to have one; it wasn't themed or anything, but was cheap entertainment, so it still kinda went.

The first two games really went over quite well, so feel free to use 'em!


----------



## AmFatallyYours (Apr 8, 2009)

mommyto3 said:


> Love the signs you made. Good job!


Thank you! I appreciate it.



YellowHare said:


> For one of my previous birthday's, I hosted a party of my own making called *Captain Spaulding's White Trash Carn-Evil Bash*. I dressed up as Captain Spaulding from House of 1000 Corpses/The Devil's Rejects while I had all of the guests show up in their best white trash duds.
> 
> For games, I made them as simple and trashy as I could.
> 
> ...


I am doing a balloon dart game as well. But, it is going to be my own twist of the Tempt Your Fate game that has been passed around the forum. I'm using a foam board i got from the dollar tree and putting the balloons through holes punched through the board. In the balloons will be slips of paper with "good" fates and "bad" fates. With the good they get a prize. With the bad there are things they must do (embarrassing, silly) that are written on the slip of paper.

I'm doing a murder mystery game and costume contest. The ring toss idea is cool.


----------

